# '37 Westfield



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2016)

Big thanks to Bikeyard for doing this deal. (And Catfish and Freqman for getting it here)
Just the condition I like, it's going to clean up really well. Missing bezel and lens for the hornlight, and a crossbar brace and grips. Got it tore down a couple days ago and started with a good cleaning and inspection. Chain and rear cog will get replaced and will have to figure something out for the keyhole on the tank lock. Really happy with this bike.










Finally got the tank off with some help from Chris cds2323 and Mr. Columbia.



Inside the tank looks good.







Horn light.


 






Didn't take much to bring the paint out.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2016)

Super Cool! You and I have Twin 60th Anniversary bikes.


 
link to thread on mine:http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/60th-anniversary-1937-syracuse.74511/


----------



## tech549 (May 1, 2016)

very nice !!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 5, 2016)

Got the tires and tubes off. Checkerboard sidewall Chaintread tires and what's left of a Red Fox tube. Isn't there a member who collects old tires? Pay postage and I'll send them out.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 9, 2016)

Making some progress. Got everything disassembled, frame cleaned and polished, oxalic bath for rims, seatpost, seat chassis, and bars.


 

Nice coat of old grease preserved the hubs, they came out real nice.



Rims after oa bath.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 13, 2016)

Got the bike mechanically dialed and took it for a spin today. Got the seat top sent off to Scott so he can restitch the edging. Once I clean inside the tank, and work on the fenders and braces, she'll be a go-getter. Pretty happy with the wheels, they cleaned up better than expected.


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 13, 2016)

I think this is what bike collectors refer to as "Mood lighting"


----------



## bikeyard (May 13, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Got the bike mechanically dialed and took it for a spin today. Got the seat top sent off to Scott so he can restitch the edging. Once I clean inside the tank, and work on the fenders and braces, she'll be a go-getter. Pretty happy with the wheels, they cleaned up better than expected. View attachment 316718
> 
> View attachment 316720



Looking good


----------



## pedal_junky (May 16, 2016)

Getting close. Flitz polish and a special wax on the paint, no Linseed oil or WD40.


----------



## DonChristie (May 16, 2016)

Damn, that looks great! Good job!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 16, 2016)

Dang, that's pretty


----------

